# PRÜFUNGEN BEI ERSTPRÜFUNG VON ANLAGEN



## Isha (26 Juli 2021)

Hallo

Wir sind ein kleiner Betrieb und bauen 1 bis 5 Sondermaschinen pro Jahr. Nun suchen wir ein Messgerät um die geforderten Prüfungen nach VDE/DIN auszuführen.
Bis jetzt haben wir ein Profitest 204 verwendet, damit haben wir aber nur den Erdwiderstand geprüft. 
Die Suche nach einem neuen Gerät ist leider nicht ganz einfach aus folgenden Gründen:

1. Es ist nicht klar, welche Prüfungen wirklich gemacht werden müssen. In der Anlage hat es Elektronik, Frequenzumrichter, etc. welche je nach Prüfung zerstört werden könnten.
2. Die Prüfgeräte speziell für Anlagen (Profitest Master oder 204) sind zu kompliziert. Dadurch wird eine el. Prüfung nicht sicher, sondern eher unsicher. 
3. Wir bauen die meisten Maschinen genau ein Mal. Dadurch können wir nicht bei jeder Maschine einen speziell zugeschnittenen Prüfablauf definieren und jeden Prüfpunkt einzeln vorgeben.

Was macht ihr zur Einhaltung der Prüfnormen und welche Geräte benutzt ihr für die Prüfung von ortsfesten Maschinen und Anlagen? Oder welche Geräte könnt ihr empfehlen?

Gruss, Isha


----------



## Tommi (26 Juli 2021)

Die Prüfungen müssen von sogenannten "Befähigten Personen" durchgeführt werden. Wenn
niemand mit einem o.g. Meßgerät umgehen kann, solltet ihr das Prüfen an eine Fachfirma vergeben.
Die vorgeschriebenen- und optionalen Prüfungen sind sehr gut in der EN 60204-1
beschrieben.
Das muss man dann auch mit dem Dienstleister verhandeln, weil die natürlich meist alles
anbieten.


----------



## Frohnius (26 Juli 2021)

Isha schrieb:


> 1. Es ist nicht klar, welche Prüfungen wirklich gemacht werden müssen. In der Anlage hat es Elektronik, Frequenzumrichter, etc. welche je nach Prüfung zerstört werden könnten.



wie wollt ihr dann ein messgerät auswählen, wenn ihr nicht wisst was zu messen ist  ?

generell komme ich im betrieb mit einem 
beha-amprobe proinstall zurechet ...
schleifenwiderstand ... isolationswiderstand .. und alles was normale hausinstallation betrifft ... rcd  usw ...

wichtig wird für euch Riso und Zs sein ...


----------

